# I hate MAC NC45 - What should I use instead?



## LuvLuxe (Jan 24, 2011)

I stopped using MAC NC45. I hated how it made my face look orange/red. Now I'm using Revlon PhotoReady in Caramel but I doesn't give me that full coverage that I'm looking for. What should I use?


----------



## lolaB (Jan 24, 2011)

That's strange. NC is typically yellow while NW has red tones. Maybe it's just too dark? You could try MUFE. They have a great range of shades. Oh, NARS Sheer Glow is awesome, too.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 24, 2011)

Yea, NC 45 is orange. You should definitely see what Mufe and Nars have to offer.


----------



## Gypsy13 (Jan 24, 2011)

Are you looking for alotta coverage AND spf? Or does it matter?


----------



## internetchick (Jan 24, 2011)

IMO Their Pro Longwear foundation is much better. The tones look more normal to me.


----------



## LuvLuxe (Jan 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Gypsy13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you looking for alotta coverage AND spf? Or does it matter?



Yes, I'm looking for coverage and spf but spf might not be a problem. I use a moisturizer with spf.


----------



## LuvLuxe (Jan 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> IMO Their Pro Longwear foundation is much better. The tones look more normal to me.



This must be new because this is my first time hearing of it. I may try this out.


----------



## Gypsy13 (Jan 26, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *LuvLuxe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The EyeManiac (Jan 26, 2011)

You should try Black Opal in Truly Topaz.


----------



## Annelle (Jan 26, 2011)

yeah...I couldn't find a color at MAC that matched me, and a lot of the colors turned out too orange or yellow on me too (I probably went in about 3 times to try to get color matched).  I went to the MUFE counter and got color matched there, and it blended in perfectly with my skin (I can literally just put it on my cheeks and nose area where I have my acne pigmentation problem, and you can't tell that I only have part of my face covered in foundation)  MAC just might not have something to match your undertones.


----------



## LuvLuxe (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm going to try Mufe, hopefully I will like it. Thanks ladies.


----------



## MaxiBadd (Feb 4, 2011)

I have yellow undertones, so when I first bought mac foundation, they sold me nc's.  Come to find out, it simply enhanced the yellow and made me look like I had jaundice... I switched to NW, and it isn't a problem anymore... don't know if that helps at all, just my two cents I guess.


----------

